# Good place in northern GA for a diff rebuild



## Gto-noob (Nov 25, 2011)

looking for a place in or around northern Ga (duluth,ATL). im looking into 3.91s and a diff rebuild.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Mine had 3'90 when I first got it, I wouldn't even take it out of town it was reving too high. Swapped them out for the original 3.55s and night and day difference.


----------

